# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ماهية علم الإجرام وتاريخه وعلاقته بالعلوم الأخرى

## hazem mohamed

ماهية علم الإجرام وتاريخه وعلاقته بالعلوم الأخرى

تمهيد وتقسيم :
الجريمة موجودة منذ أن وجد الإنسان على وجه الأرض ومنذ أن نشأت الجريمة . وهي تثير التساؤل حول الأسباب التي تدفع إليها .
أما علم الإجرام فهو علم حديث النشأة ولذلك يستلزم البحث في علم الإجرام أن نفرق بين مرحلتين :
المرحلة الأولى : قبل المدرسة الوضعية .
المرحلة الثانية : ظهور المدرسة الوضعية .
وذلك بالتفصيل التالي :
المبحث الأول
الجريمة وتفسيرها قبل المدرسة الوضعية

تمهيد :
الجريمة قديمة قدم الإنسان ، ومنذ أن نشأت الجريمة وهي تثير التساؤلات عن الأسباب التي تدفع إلى ارتكابها . ولذلك فقد اهتم المفكرون والفلاسفة بأمر الجريمة وحاولوا أن يجدوا تفسيرا لها وحاولوا البحث عن الأسباب الحقيقية التي تدفع الشخص إلى ارتكاب الجريمة .
المطلب الأول
قبل ظهور المدرسة الوضعية

إن البحث في أسباب الجريمة في بادئ الأمر كان متجردا (تماما) من الطابع العلمي وغير مبني على أسباب منطقية .
حيث أن قديما(1) اكتفى الإنسان بنسبة الجريمة إلى الأرواح الشريرة التي تتقمص شخص المجرم وتدفعه إلى الجريمة ، ومن ثم فقد انحصرت أسباب الجريمة في الأرواح الشريرة التي تسيطر على المجرم فتسخر أعضاء جسمه في اقتراف الأفعال الإجرامية ، وبناء على ذلك كان العقاب يتجه إلى تعذيب المجرم حتى يتخلص من الأرواح الشريرة التي تسكن جسده .
أما فلاسفة الاغريق مثل أبوقراط ، أرسطو ، سقراط ، فقد أرجعوا الجريمة إلى فساد المجرم ، وهذا الفساد يرجع إلى عيوب خلقية جسمية فيه ، وقد أرجع بعضهم الجريمة إلى نقص في الوازع الديني لدى مرتكبها أو ضعف تمسكه بالقيم الأخلاقية ، وفي سنة 1586م وضع ديلابورتا مؤلفا في علم الإجرام وربط فيه بين الجريمة والعيوب
ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د.فتوح عبدالله الشاذلي ، علم الإجرام العام ، جامعة الاسكندرية ، ص45 ومابعدها .
الخلقية الظاهرة في وجه المجرم (العينين ، الجبهة ، الأنف ...الخ) مع ملاحظة أن هناك فلاسفة آخرون قد أبدوا تلك النظرية مثل دي لاشامبر وداروين . وهناك من الباحثين من اعتبر الجريمة مرضا مثل الجنون ينشأ كلاهما من مصدر واحد هو التركيب المعيب للمخ .
وقد تعددت النظريات التي حاولت تفسير الجريمة وتحديد أسبابها لكن جميعها كانت نظريات متجردة من الطابع العلمي ، تقوم على الخيال والتخمين ، ومن ثم فإن تلك المحاولات كانت أقرب إلى التصورات الفلسفية منها إلى النظريات العلمية .
حيث أن الدراسة العلمية للجريمة والمجرم لم تكن ممكنة إلا بتطور العلوم التي تقدم للباحثين معلومات أولية في أسباب الجريمة تتعلق بشخصية الإنسان والبيئة التي يحيا فيها وهي علوم (الطب ، النفس ، الاجتماع) .








المطلب الثاني
ظهور المدرسة الإحصائية

في بداية القرن التاسع عشر بدأت بوادر الدراسة العلمية لعوامل الإجرام حيث ظهرت المدرسة الإحصائية التي تزعمها عالمان إحداهما فرنسي وهو العالم (جيري) والآخر بلجيكي الجنسية ويدعى كتليه ، وقدسميت المدرسة الإحصائية بهذا الاسم لأنها قامت أساسا على ملاحظة الإحصاءات الجنائية التي بدأت فرنسا في نشرها منذ 1826م .
حيث أن جيري في عام 1833م أصدر مؤلفا تناول فيه بالدراسة العوامل الفردية الاجتماعية للإجرام على ضوء ماتشير إليه الإحصاءات الفرنسية ، وفي 1865م نشر جيري مؤلفا آخر قارن فيه بين الإحصاءات الفرنسية والانجليزية . أما العالم كتليه فقد أصدر مؤلفا عام 1859م تناول فيه دراسة إحصائية لطائفة من المجرمين في مناطق مختلفة وفي النهاية خلص منها إلى ترجيح دور العوامل الاجتماعية في إنتاج السلوك الإجرامي .
وكان للمدرسة الإحصائية (الفرنسية البلجيكية) الفضل في إلقاء الضوء على أهمية العوامل الاجتماعية في نطاق الدراسات الإجرامية ، ومن ثم كانت المدرسة الفرنسية البجليكية بمثابة تمهيد لصياغة نظرية اجتماعية في تفسير السلوك الإجرامي ، وقد أدى تركيز المدرسة الإحصائية على دور العوامل الاجتماعية في السلوك الإجرامي إلى ظهور اتجاه مضاد يركز على شخص المجرم وذلك لإظهار أثر تكوينه الداخلي في الدفع إلى السلوك الإجرامي ، حيث كان الاهتمام بشخص المجرم هو حجر الزاوية في فكر المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية التي دفعت علم الإجرام إلى الأمام سنوات طويلة بعد أن أنشأته إنشاءا(1).


ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : فتوح عبدالله الشاذلي ، المرجع سالف الإشارة إليه ، ص49 ومابعدها .






المبحث الثاني
المدرسة الوضعية
تمهيد :
إن المدرسة الوضعية لها دورا بارزا في علم الإجرام ونشأته وتطوره ، فلا نبالغ لو قلنا أنها تعد حجر الزاوية في مولد علم الإجرام بمفهومه الحديث .



المطلب الأول
دور المدرسة الوضعية في علم الإجرام

إن الدراسة العلمية للظاهرة الإجرامية لم تبدأ إلا بعد ظهور المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية التي كان لروادها الثلاثة (لمبروزو ، فيري ، جاروفالو) دورا بارزا في نشأة وتطور علم الإجرام ، حيث أن علم الإجرام بدأ مع هذه المدرسة استكمال مقومات الكيان العلمي ، وبناء على ذلك فإن ظهور المدرسة الوضعية الإيطالية بما لها وماعليها وتوجيهها أنظار الباحثين والمهتمين بالدراسات الإجرامية إلى أهمية الدراسة العلمية لشخص المجرم وفحصه جسمانيا ونفسيا بمثابة مولد لعلم الإجرام في مفهومه الحديث(1) .
حيث طالبت المدرسة الوضعية بدراسة أشخاص المجرمين وتقسيمهم إلى طوائف معينة بحسب العوامل المؤثرة في سلوكهم الإجرامي . فتناولت المجرم بالميلاد ، أو الرجل المجرم ، والمجرم المجنون ، والمجرم العرضي ، والمجرم المعتاد ، والمجرم العاطفي . حيث أن الإجرام في نظر هذه المدرسة ليس إلا ظاهرة طبيعية شأنه في ذلك شأن المرض ، والمجرم مريض يجب على المجتمع أن يهتم بعلاجه ، ولذلك فإن الغرض من العقوبة ليس الردع أو إرضاء شعور العدالة وإنما هو إجراء يتخذه المجتمع لحماية نفسه ولعلاج المجرم وإصلاحه وإعادته إلى الدرجة التي يستطيع معها أن يتلاءم مع الأنظمة القانونية السائدة في المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه ومن ثم فإنه يجب على المجتمع أن يهتم بعلاجه ، كذلك فإن ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : المرجع السالف الإشارة إليه ، د/فتوح عبدالله الشاذلي .
العقوبة يجب أن تقدر تبعا لخطورة كل مجرم . ويتفق رواد هذه المدرسة على الخطوط الرئيسية من حيث استخدام المنهج العلمي في بحث ظاهرة الجريمة ، ومن حيث النتائج العامة التي انتهوا إليها ، ومن حيث التركيز على دراسة الإنسان من الناحية الأنتروبولوجية على أساس أنها المحور العلمي الذي تقوم عليه الجريمة كظاهرة إنسانية . وعلى حد تعبير العالم فيري فإن الدراسات الأنتروبولوجية قد بينت بواسطة الوقائع أن المجرم ليس إنسانا عاديا بل بالعكس هو نوع خاص من البشر يتميز بخصائص شاذة من الناحية الجسمانية والنفسية الوراثية والمكتسبة(1) .





ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د/عبد الأحد جمال الدين ، د/جميل عبدالباقي الصغير ، المبادئ الرئيسية في القانون الجنائي ، القسم العام ، 1999 ، ص15 .
المطلب الثاني
شيزاري لومبوزو [1835-1909]





الفرع الأول : لومبروزو ونظريته :
لايوجد شخص يدرس علم الإجرام ولايعرف من هو لومبروزو ، ذلك الاسم الرنان والموجود في جميع المراجع التي تدرس ظاهرة الجريمة ، وهو أب لعلم الإجرام بمعناه الحديث . هو إيطالي الجنسية بدأ حياته العملية ضابطا في الجيش ، ثم مدرسا بكلية الأمراض العقلية في جامعة (بفيا) ومديرا لمستشفى الأمراض العقلية بها ، ثم انتقل أستاذا للطب الشرعي في جامعة تورينو .
لاحظ لومبروزو(1) أثناء عمله وقيامه بفحص بعض الجنود أن بهم خصائص جسدية لم تكن موجودة لدى غيرهم من الجنود ، وأن بهم عيوب في التكوين الجسماني الداخلي ، حيث تصادف أن قام لومبروزو بتشريح جثة قاطع طريق من جنوب ايطاليا يدعى فييلا ، حيث وجد في مؤخرة جبهته فراغا مجوفا شبيها بذلك الذي يوجد في القرود ، ومن هنا كانت بداية أبحاث لومبرزو التي بنى عليها نظريته عن الإنسان المجرم ، أو المجرم بالميلاد أو بالطبيعة ، حيث بنى لومبروزو أبحاثه واستنتاجاته على أن هناك من المجرمين حاملين خصائص عضوية تميزهم عمن سواهم ، وأن هذه الخصائص تختلف باختلاف فئات المجرمين .
مثال : يقول لومبروزو أن من له ميل إلى جرائم الاغتصاب الجنسي يتميز بطول أذنيه وانخساف دماغه وزيغ وتقارب عينيه وانبعاج وضخامة أنفه وطول ذقنه ، وقد أرجع لومبروزو هذه الخصائص إلى أن المجرم نموذج للإنسان البدائي المتوحش يظهر في المجتمع الحديث ، حيث أن اختلاف الخصائص البدنية للمجرمين عمن سواهم تفسيره أن
ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د/عبد الأحد جمال الدين ، د/جميل عبدالباقي الصغير ، المرجع سالف الإشارة إليه ، ص17 .
المجرمين صور للإنسان البدائي انتقلت إليهم خصائص الإنسان القديم بالوراثة ، وهذه النماذج البشرية لم تخضع للعوامل التي قومت أجسام غيرهم من الناس أو هذبت أخلاقهم ونفسيتهم ، ومن ثم ظلوا على سيرتهم الأولى وهي خصائص حتما تقودهم إلى الإجرام حيث أطلق لومبروزو على هذه النماذج البدائية "الإنسان المجرم" ، وقد كان هذا الاسم هو عنوان مؤلفه الذي ضم خلاصة ملاحظاته وظهر في عام 1876م وأحدث دويا هائلا .


الفرع الثاني : تقدير نظرية لومبروزو:
كانت لنظرية لومبروزو صدى كبير في الأوساط العلمية في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين ، حيث تضمنت النظرية آراء هامة قلبت أسلوب البحث العلمي في ميدان الجريمة رأسا على عقب ، ومن ثم فقد وجب تقدير هذه النظرية .
التأييد :
اتخذ لومبروزو في دراسته منهجا علميا حيث اعتمد على الملاحظة والاستخلاص ، حيث لاحظ لومبروزو وجود خصائص غير متغيرة في الرجل المجرم ومنها استخلص قوانين تحكم الظاهرة الإجرامية . وفضلا عن ذلك فقد اعتمد على دراسة الإحصائيات القليلة ، ومن ثم فيمكن القول أنه استعمل المنهج التاريخي أيضا وقد أحاط بكافة الأبحاث الأنتروبولوجية والطبيعية التي سبقته واعتمد عليها في استخلاص النتائج التي تؤيد اتجاهه .

المعارضة :
1- كانت دراساته قائمة على دراسة خصائص المجرم وهو في حالة سكون staitque وليس ديناميكية dynamique .
2- وجه فيري انتقاده وبناه على أساس أن لومبروزو عند بحثه للجمجمة وأبعاد الوجه لم يلاحظ التفاوت في الأعمار بين الأشخاص موضوع الملاحظة حيث أنه من الثابت أن هناك علاقة بين العمر والحجم بصفة عامة .
3- أيضا اعتمد "هوتون" في انتقاده لنظرية لومبروزو على أن لومبروزو عند بحثه لتناسق وشكل الجمجمة فقد استند إلى وصف شخص ولم يحاول أن يعمق النظر إلى أكثر من ذلك .
4- لومبروزو لم يحاول أن يتحقق من صحة البيانات والإحصاءات التي اعتمد عليها في أبحاثه .
5- لومبروزو استخدم طريقة روائية في دراسته مما جعل القارئ يتشعب في متاهات جعلت الحصيلة العلمية الناتجة من هذه الأبحاث غير واضحة وغير محددة .
6- أيضا قد عيب على لومبروزو أنه لم يستعمل المجموعة الضابطة groupe de conrtie التي كانت معروفة في وقته وإن كان قد استعملها في دراسة إجرام النساء .
ولكن بالرغم من الانتقادات العديدة التي تعرضت لها نظرية لومبروزو وتعرضت لها طريقة بحثه ، إلا أننا لانستطيع إغفال أو تجاهل الأثر العظيم لهذه النظرية في علم الإجرام.
وقد ازدهر علم الإجرام في السنوات الأخيرة واستعان الباحثون فيه بكافة الأساليب العلمية المتطورة التي تستخدم في فحص الإنسان بصفة عامة . حيث تعنى غالبية جامعات العالم بتدريس علم الإجرام وعلى المستوى الدولي تكونت جمعيات تهتم بالدراسات والبحوث الإجرامية من أبرزها الجمعية الدولية لعلم الإجرام .
المبحث الثالث
ماهية علم الإجرام وعلاقته بالعلوم الأخرى

تقسيم :
وسوف نتناول في هذا المبحث :
تعريف علم الإجرام ، وتعريف الجريمة التي يهتم بدراستها علم الإجرام ، فروع علم الإجرام ، وأخيرا علاقة علم الإجرام بغيره من العلوم وذلك بالتفصيل الآتي :

المطلب الأول
تعريف علم الإجرام(1)

إذا أردنا أن نضع تعريفا لعلم الإجرام فإننا لن نجد تعريفا واحدا ينعقد عليه إجماع الباحثين ، حيث قيل في هذا الصدد أنه يوجد تعريفات لعلم الإجرام بعدد مايوجد من العلماء المتخصصين في هذا العلم ، ولكن ليس هناك مايمنع أن نتعرض لبعض التعريفات التي قيلت .
أولا : أوسع التعريفات التي قيلت في علم الإجرام هو تعريف العالم الإيطالي أنريكو فيري حيث يرى فيري أن علم الإجرام هو : مجموع العلوم الجنائية كافة ، وهو يضم بصفة خاصة قانون العقوبات الذي لايعدوا أن يكون الشق القانوني من علم الإجرام . وقد أخذ بهذا التعريف بعض تلاميذ فيري من العلماء وبعض علماء الاجتماع أيضا أخذوا بهذا التعريف .


ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د/فتوح عبدالله الشاذلي ، المرجع سالف الإشارة إليه ص24 ومابعدها .
ثانيا : أما التعريفات المضيقة لعلم الإجرام فجميعها متفقة على استبعاد قانون العقوبات من مجال علم الإجرام حيث أن كلا منهما علما متميزا عن الآخر في موضوعه ومنهجه ووظيفته .
ثالثا : ونحن نتفق مع تعريف العالم الإيطالي آنريكو فيري ونؤيده إذ أن قانون العقوبات جزءا لايتجزأ من علم الإجرام ، حيث أن كلا منهما يتناول بالدراسة الجريمة والمجرم ، وقانون العقوبات يمد علم الإجرام بمادة بحثه الأساسية وهي الجريمة والمجرم أيضا قانون العقوبات هو الذي يحدد من بين صور السلوك الإنساني تلك التي ينطبق عليها وصف الجريمة بحيث يعد مرتكبها مجرما ، فالفعل لايعد جريمة والشخص لايصير مجرما إلا إذا وجد نص في قانون العقوبات يضفي على بعض الأفعال الصفة غير المشروعة من الناحية الجنائية ، وبناءا عليه فإن قانون العقوبات يعد مصدرا لعلم الإجرام ، وهو مصدر لاغنى لعلم الإجرام عنه ولاوجود له بدونه .
رابعا : علم الإجرام في الفقه المصري : هناك شبه اتفاق على حصر نطاق علم الإجرام في دراسة الجريمة والمجرم . وإن كان هناك تعريفات متعددة لعلم الإجرام وهي كالآتي :
التعريف الأول : علم الإجرام هو : العلم الذي يدرس أسباب الجريمة كظاهرة فردية واجتماعية ليحدد القوانين المنطقية التي تحكمها وتفسرها في مظاهرها المتنوعة .
تعريف آخر : علم الإجرام هو : العلم الذي يدرس الجريمة من الوجهة الواقعية دراسة علمية كظاهرة فردية واجتماعية بقصد الكشف عن العوامل التي تسببها .
تعريف آخر : هو العلم الذي يبحث في الجريمة وعواملها التي تؤدي بإنسان معين إلى ارتكابها .
ونحن نرى أن علم الإجرام هو العلم الذي يتناول بالدراسة الأسباب الداخلية والخارجية التي دفعت الشخص إلى ارتكاب الجريمة وكيفية مواجهة ومعالجة تلك الأسباب للحد من انتشار الجريمة .
وفي النهاية لانستطيع إلا أن نقول أنه أيا كان الخلاف اللفظي بين التعريفات التي تناولت علم الإجرام فإن جوهرها لايختلف ، حيث أنها تتفق في نقطة أساسية وهي أن علم الإجرام هو الذي يدرس ظاهرة الإجرام باعتبارها سلوكا فرديا أو كظاهرة اجتماعية .
المطلب الثاني
تعريف الجريمة التي يهتم علم الإجرام بدراستها

تمهيد وتقسيم :
سبق وأن قلنا أن علم الإجرام يدرس الجريمة ويحاول أن يجد لها تفسيرا ، ومن ثم كان يتعين علينا التعرض لتعريف الجريمة وأركانها في عجالة شديدة .
أولا : تعريف الجريمة :
هي انتهاك للتشريع الجنائي لدولة ما ناتج عن سلوك إنساني ومقرر له عقوبة ولايمكن تبريره بأنه يتضمن أداء لواجب أو استعمالا لحق .
ثانيا : أركان الجريمة(1) :
(أ) ركن مادي
(ب) ركن معنوي
(ج) ركن شرعي
الركن المادي :
هو السلوك الإنساني الذي يترتب عليه نتيجة يعاقب عليها القانون الجنائي مع ملاحظة أن السلوك الإنساني هذا يشمل الفعل والامتناع عن الفعل حيث أن كلا منهما يمكن أن يكون محلا للعقاب إذا ترتب عليه نتيجة معينة في الحيز الخارجي يعاقب عليها القانون الجنائي ، حيث أن وجود (النتيجة الإجرامية) يكون عادة شرطا رئيسيا لتدخل القانون الجنائي ، ومن الضروري أيضا وجود (رابطة سببية) بين السلوك الإنساني وبين النتيجة التي يجرمها القانون الجنائي وهذه العناصر كلها تمثل الواقعة الإجرامية ، وهي التي تشكل الجانب المادي للجريمة .

ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د/عبدالأحد جمال الدين ، النطرية العامة للجريمة ، الجزء الأول ، 1995-1996 ، ص302 ومابعدها .
الركن المعنوي :
بالركن المعنوي تكتمل صورة الجريمة ، حيث أن السلوك الإنساني الذي يسبب الجريمة يجب أن يكون إثما ، أو على الأقل يتوافر فيه الخطأ غير العمدي حتى يكون هناك وجه للمساءلة الجنائية ، فالجريمة تفترض وجود العمد أو الخطأ غير العمدي في السلوك الإنساني حتى نستطيع أن نقول أن صاحبه محلا للمسئولية . وبناء على ذلك فإننا نستطيع أن نقول أن للركن المعنوي للجريمة صورتين هما العمد والخطأ غير العمدي .
مع ملاحظة أن تشريعنا لم يتضمن تعريفا خاصا للركن المعنوي للجريمة ، وإن كان ذلك مستفاد من تعريفات الكثير من الجرائم والنصوص التي تتعلق بانعدام المسئولية الجنائية كالمواد 61 ، و62 ، و64 من قانون العقوبات المصري ..الخ ، وقد حرص مشروع قانون العقوبات المصري علىأن ينص على الركن المعنوي للجريمة في المادة 25 منه ، والتي حدد فيها صورتي الركن المعنوي بقوله : لايسأل شخص عن جريمة إلا إذا ارتكبها عمدا أو خطأ .
الركن الشرعي :
جرى الفقه التقليدي على تعريفه بأنه النص القانوني على تجريم هذا السلوك الإنساني مع عدم وجود سبب من أسباب الإباحة بالنسبة له . فالركن الشرعي هو خالق الجريمة (إذ أنه لاعقوبة ولاجريمة إلا بنص) .

المطلب الثالث
فروع علم الإجرام

تمهيد وتقسيم :
إن تطور البحوث الإجرامية وتخصصها أدى إلى تشعب فروع علم الإجرام فقد نشأ أولا علم البيولوجيا الجنائية ، ثم علم النفس الجنائي ، وأخيرا علم الاجتماع الجنائي ومنهم جميعا يتكون علم الإجرام . وسوف نتناول كلا من العلوم السابقة بإيجاز شديد .
أولا : علم البيولوجيا الجنائية :
وهو علم يعنى بدراسة الخصائص العضوية للمجرم وأجهزة جسمه الداخلية وصاحب الفضل في ظهور هذا العلم هو لومبروزو وأبحاثه التي قام بها وانتهت إلى تبنيه لفكرة الإنسان المجرم أو المجرم بالميلاد أو بالطبيعة وهو شخص يتميز بخصائص بدنية وأخلاقية معينة تقربه من نموذج الإنسان البدائي القديم كما يتميز بنزعته الإجرامية الموروثة وبإنقياده الحتمي إلى الإجرام ، وقد سبق أن تعرضنا لهذه النظرية في صدر هذا البحث . ومن النتائج التي تترتب على الأبحاث في علم البيولوجيا الجنائية التحقق من أن إجرام بعض الأفراد قد يرجع سببه إلى التكون العضوي والحالة العقلية للمجرم .
ثانيا : علم النفس الجنائي :
يعنى بدراسة التكوين النفسي للمجرم لتحديد أوجه الخلل النفسي الذي قد يكون هو سبب انزلاقه إلى الإجرام .
حيث أن الإنسان ليس كيانا بدنيا ماديا فحسب بل هو كذلك كيانا نفسيا يتأثر بالتكوين البدني ويؤثر فيه وبناء عليه فإن أبحاث علم النفس الجنائي تشكل جانبا هاما من جوانب تفسير أسباب الظاهرة الإجرامية .
ثالثا : علم الاجتماع الجنائي :
يعنى بدراسة خصائص الجماعة والظروف المحيطة بها سواء كانت ظروف اجتماعية أو طبيعية أو اقتصادية أو ثقافية وبيان أثر خصائص الجماعة وظروفها على حركة الإجرام واتجاهات تطوره . ومن ثم فإن دراسة أسباب الظاهرة الإجرامية لاتكتمل إلا بدراسة العوامل المتعلقة بالبيئة التي يحيا فيها الفرد .

المطلب الرابع
علم الإجرام وعلاقته بالعلوم الجنائية(1)

تقسيم :
ونتناول فيه علاقة علم الإجرام بعلم العقاب والسياسة الجنائية وعلاقته أيضا بعلم الكشف الفني عن الجريمة وأخيرا علاقة علم الإجرام بعلم الوقاية العامة من الإجرام . وسوف نتناول كلا منهم في فرع مستقل .

الفرع الأول : علاقة علم الإجرام بعلم العقاب :
كلا العلمين يتناولان بالدراسة الظاهرة الإجرامية .
علم الإجرام : يبحث في الظاهرة الإجرامية من حيث أسبابها والقوانين التي تحكم نشأتها وتطورها .
علم العقاب : يبحث في كيفية مواجهة الظاهرة الإجرامية .
هذا الارتباط بين العلمين دفع بعض الفقهاء إلى القول بأن علم العقاب فرعامن فروع علم الإجرام ، ومن ثم كان علينا أن نعرض لأوجه الشبه وأوجه الاختلاف بين كلا من العلمين :
أولا : أوجه الاختلاف :
علم الإجرام :
1- يدرس الظاهرة الإجرامية باعتبارها سلوك فردي وظاهرة اجتماعية لكي يحدد الأسباب التي تدفع إليها سواء على مستوى الفرد أو على مستوى الجماعة .
2- علم الإجرام يغلب على أبحاثه الطابع الوصفي إذ أنه يتناول الظاهرة الإجرامية بالتحليل لبيان العوامل الدافعة إلى الإجرام .
ـــــــــــ
(1) انظر : د/فتوح عبدالله الشاذلي ، المرجع سالف الإشارة إليه ص35 ومابعدها .

علم العقاب :
1- يدرس الجزاءات الجنائية باعتبارها إحدى وسائل مكافحة الإجرام والوقاية منه فهو يحدد أغراض الجزاء الجنائي ويوضح كيفية اختياره وأساليب تنفيذه التي يكون من شأنها أن تحقق أغراضه المستهدفة .
2- علم العقاب يغلب على أبحاثه الطابع التطبيقي التجريبي ، إذ أنه يهتم بالتحقق من مدى ملاءمة جزاءات معينة وأساليب تنفيذ هذه الجزاءات لمكافحة الإجرام .
أولا : أوجهالشبه :
علم الإجرام :
غاية علم الإجرام مكافحة الجريمة وإن اختلفت الوسيلة .
علم العقاب :
غاية علم العقاب مكافحة الجريمة وإن اختلفت الوسيلة .
إن الجزاءات الجنائية التي يضعها علم العقاب لكي تحقق غرضها وهو إصلاح المجرم وتأهيله فلابد أن يكون هناك إلمام مسبق بالأسباب التي دفعت المجرم إلى الإجرام وهذا لايأتي إلا عن طريق دراسة شخصية المتهم وهي من أهم موضوعات علم الإجرام .
الخـــلاصـــــة:
إن كان هناك أوجه تمييز بين علم الإجرام وعلم العقاب تجعل لكل منهما ذاتيته من ناحية الهدف والمنهج ، فإن هذا لايعني بأي حال من الأحوال انفصالهما ، بل على العكس فإن كل علم منهما يعتبر وسيلة من وسائل الآخر .
الفرع الثاني : علاقة علم الإجرام بالسياسة الجنائية :
ماهي السياسة الجنائية؟
هي الخطة التي تتبناها الدولة لمكافحة الإجرام .
السياسة الجنائية تشتمل على سياسة التجريم ، سياسة العقاب ، السياسة الإجرائية.
العلاقة بينهما : تستهدف السياسة الجنائية عند تحديد وسائل مكافحة الجريمة النتائج التي تسفر عنها دراسات علم الإجرام وأبحاثه .
الفرق بينهما : علم الإجرام يدرس عوامل الإجرام والظاهرة الإجرامية كسلوك فردي وكظاهرة اجتماعية ليحدد اتجاهات تطور هذه الظاهرة .
السياسة الجنائية : تعنى بمكافحة الإجرام بالوسائل الملائمة .
الفرع الثالث : علاقة علم الإجرام بعلم الكشف الفني عن الجريمة :
علم الكشف عن الجريمة : هو علم التحقيق الفني ويطلق عليه البعض "البوليس الفني" .
غايته : إثبات السلوك الإجرامي ونسبته إلى فاعله .
ومن ثم فإن دراسته تدخل في نطاق الإثبات الجنائي ، ودخل في نطاق هذا العلم علوم متعددة هي الطب الشرعي ، البوليس العلمي والفني ، علم النفس القضائي .
علم الإجرام : كما سبق القول فإن غايته تفسير السلوك الإجرامي وتحديد العوامل التي تؤدي إليه .
النتيجـــــة:
غاية كلا من العلمين مختلفة .
الفرع الرابع : العلاقة بين علم الإجرام وعلم الوقاية العامة من الإجرام :
علم الوقاية العامة من الإجرام : يقوم بدراسة مجموعة الوسائل ذات الطبيعة الجماعية العامة التي تهدف إلى الحيلولة دون ارتكاب الجرائم . أو هو الذي يعني بكيفية التقليل من الفرص والحد من العوامل التي يمكن أن تدفع إلى ارتكاب الجرائم .
أيضا فهو يتضمن جانبا قانونيا يعنى بتحليل النصوص التشريعية المتعلقة بإجراءات ووسائل الوقاية العامة من الإجرام .
العلاقة بين هذا العلم وعلم الإجرام :
يقدم علم الإجرام لهذا العلم خدمة كبيرة عندما يحدد العوامل التي تدفع إلى ارتكاب بعض الجرائم حيث أن الوقوف على تلك العوامل يجعل من السهل اختيار الوسائل المناسبة للقضاء عليها أو الحد من مفعولها .

منقول للافادة

----------

